# Honey harvest 9/23/16



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

yum. Did you bottle it? How much was it, about 16oz?


----------



## wahiawabees (Jun 7, 2015)

Awesome!!! Congratulations and enjoy!


----------



## ProfessorBob (Jun 17, 2015)

Good for you! Enjoy.


----------

